# 颖



## yuechu

大家好！

I met a Chinese person today who was describing how to write one of the characters in her name. (which I now know is 颖) 我想问一下：How would you describe the components of this specific character in Chinese? For example, she called the component in the top-left corner by a name but I can't remember what it was.
Would anyone be able to help with this?
Thanks so much!


----------



## henter

您想define the meaning of 颖 in Chinese? 颖如果用作名字，基本都是用在女孩子身上, 比如有个中国女演员就叫杨颖 偶尔也有例外， 比如有个香港男导演叫做王颖. 以下是百度对这个字颖的解释.

"1.稻、麦等禾谷子实带芒的外壳。

2.锥子杆儿前端固定针的金属环。也指某些小而细长东西的尖端：脱～而出。短～羊毫。

3.聪明."


----------



## henter

yuechu said:


> 大家好！
> 
> I met a Chinese person today who was describing how to write one of the characters in her name. (which I now know is 颖) 我想问一下：How would you describe the components of this specific character in Chinese? For example, she called the component in the top-left corner by a name but I can't remember what it was.
> Would anyone be able to help with this?
> Thanks so much!


如果您想说这个女生聪明，可以用聪颖，意思就是聪明.


----------



## yuechu

Hi, Henter!

Actually, I was wondering how to describe each part of the character.
For example, 陈 is called “耳东陈", right? Or the left part of 儒 is made up of a "单人旁" (and the right side is something else but I'm not sure what that would be).

What would you say for the character 颖?

Thanks for explaining the character's meaning though and its distribution based on gender!


----------



## henter

Oh, I see. Sorry, I have to admit that this question also goes over my head.  

 I just found this for you. 颖_百度百科.

  Hope this helps.


----------



## johnshen64

Over the phone, probable I would have to say:

*一把匕首下面禾木旁，右邊是一頁書的頁。*


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Henter and John!


----------



## dojibear

My dictionary says that 颖 (穎) (yǐng) consists of 禾("grain") and 顷(頃) (qǐng) phonetic.

Then it says that 顷(頃) consists of 𠤎 (huà) "change" and  页(頁) "head".


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Dojibear!


----------



## AquisM

yuechu said:


> Or the left part of 儒 is made up of a "单人旁" (*and the right side is something else* but I'm not sure what that would be).


That would be the character 需, as in 需要. You could describe it as 单人旁加个“需要”的“需”字.


----------



## gonecar

yuechu said:


> 大家好！
> 
> I met a Chinese person today who was describing how to write one of the characters in her name. (which I now know is 颖) 我想问一下：How would you describe the components of this specific character in Chinese? For example, she called the component in the top-left corner by a name but I can't remember what it was.
> Would anyone be able to help with this?
> Thanks so much!


她可能说的是"左上角是一个匕(bǐ)，
匕首(bǐ shǒu)的匕"; 或者"匕字旁"？


----------



## yuechu

AquisM said:


> That would be the character 需, as in 需要. You could describe it as 单人旁加个“需要”的“需”字.


Oh! I know that character, too. I guess I had trouble recognizing it without context!
Thanks, AquisM! 


gonecar said:


> 她可能说的是"左上角是一个匕(bǐ)，
> 匕首(bǐ shǒu)的匕"; 或者"匕字旁"？


就(是?)这个字！Thanks, Gonecar!


----------



## Tsau

I would describe it as:
“匕首的匕下面一个禾苗的禾，右面一个书页的页”。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks again, Tsau!


----------

